
Show HN: Mantra: a high-level development framework for deep learning projects - rosstaylor90
https://github.com/RJT1990/mantra
======
rosstaylor90
Hi all, just sharing a project I've been working on.

Mantra is a deep learning development kit that manages the various components
in an deep learning project, and makes it much easier to do routine tasks like
training in the cloud, model monitoring, model benchmarking and more. It works
with your favourite deep learning libraries like TensorFlow, PyTorch and
Keras.

This is an very early alpha release, so your comments on the general concept
and what you like or don't like about it would be awesome!

